# Anyone use this stuffer



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Im thinking about doing my own sausage on a bigger scale this year, and thinking about this stuffer. Has anybody used one of these before or know anyone who has?

http://www.dakotahsausagestuffer.com/sa ... uffers.htm


----------



## Fish.Girl (Oct 9, 2007)

I have never used that type of sausage stuffer but I like the ones that they have at Cabelas the ones that you hand crank you have a lot more monuverability with them and you can control the flow better if you need to stop right away you can do that and even back it off a bit if you have a blowout. We made cheddar venison brats this year. YUM YUM.... Happy linking up...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

jdpete75
I have heard alot of good things about those water stuffer but haven't used or even seen one in action.

I use to have a 4 qt. and a 8 qt. Enterprise stuffers, they did the job well but I got tired of reloading then often. For this season I upgraded to a 25 lb. Sausage Maker stuffer, it is huge and I love it. Clean up with the removable stainless steel tub is a breeze compared to the Enterprises. For just another $1300 it can also be motorized, I don't see that happening real soon !!!


----------

